# Birthday Party



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i brought the fire, who's got candles? 2:04 using pocket predator covert hunter prototype

flames at 33'Try this


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

It's also up on gamekeeper Facebook page


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Youtube Y U SO SLOW ?

Still processing.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice attempt Steve, but heck that precessing took long


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Did I see you steady your aim with a SIP of beer? Lol







nice shootin mate..


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great shooting mate! Watch out Bill Steve's comin!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Sling Jim said:


> Great shooting mate! Watch out Bill Steve's comin!


Yeah right... Not sure bout that.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

WOW! popshot this is a historical moment

so this makes you the first to light one on fire on video? i have not been following the matches but man that's exciting

congratulations man!!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice shootin'


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

clap clap clap clap, i knew you could do it, it seems like you do your top shooting just a bit sleepy lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations!!! What a great bit of shooting ... you can be really proud of that.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> WOW! popshot this is a historical moment
> 
> so this makes you the first to light one on fire on video? i have not been following the matches but man that's exciting
> 
> congratulations man!!


 Thanks, strike.
Bill was first, then I tried it, got a few smokers, then hawk did it, then wingshooter got it, then I got it.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright Steve! Excellent!
Number four for this challenge shot.

Now you KNOW there's many many people trying this same thing and not getting it done... so after failing, they'll go and sit at the computer typing about how it's worthless and the skills don't transfer to "real hunting" etc.... just ask the feral mongoose that you shot dead perfectly between the eyes, or the pigeons you've taken, or the hundreds of grackles and other vermin I've eliminated.... if those sort of skills don't make a person a LOT more deadly with a slingshot, the ability to hit the prey in exactly the right spot to kill them humanely and quickly.... then I don't know what will make you better!
Learning to focus and the ability hit EXACTLY what you're aiming for is one of the greatest skills a true hunter can possess.

Again, we're taking all this stuff for granted now... literally a year ago the ultimate in slingshot shooting was getting soda pop can hits out to 100' or maybe getting 9 out of 10 on a can at 10 meters..... Now common tests of skill can be cutting cards, driving tacks and even lighting matches... We've come a long way in our perceptions of what the slingshot is capable of in a very short time!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

AMEN to all that, Bill.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Haters gonna hate. i guess we'll always be paper punchers to some.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

treefork said:


> Congratulations!


thanks, tree, you should try it, it's fun, you'll be surprised how it helps to improve your shooting.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been playing with it . Breaking of heads at best. No fire yet. I do see how it improves shooting. Everything has got to be just right to make such a delicate shot. Maybe i should shorten the distance until success but 33FT seems to be the standard.It"s got to feel great to be able to do this consistently. Then you know your doing it right.


----------

